# Solved: iPhone 4 can connects to my adhoc but safari doesnt work



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can someone help me with the issue

I set up adhoc connection in my Toshiba Settelite A 300, Window 7. Connection goes into the tray and i can see it in my iphone 4g, 16gb, 4.2.1OS phone even full signal strength is shown on top. But when i go to open safari, i receive the message, safari cannot open the page because it is not connected to the internet

In my wireless settings, it shows ivp4 - internet access & ivp6 - no internet access

please help me


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how is the toshiba connected to the internet


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Toshiba is connected through LAN cable connection


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you bridged the wireless and lan connections ?


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

well, am a newbie in such things, and i really dont know what is that bridging thing,, in network sharing center, i can see both my connections:

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/8572/ss1od.jpg

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/1411/ss2d.jpg

I forgot to mention, im having a line drop problem too, it stay connected for a while and then suddenly iphone loses the wifi n i hav to connect again


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this should help 
windows 7
http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-7/bridge-network-connections-in-windows-7/


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/9836/ss3sd.jpg

I have only one LAN connection and the other one i created through ADHOC, i had the same problem with Connectify

i have updated the wireless adapter driver too


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're using Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)?

Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> You're using Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)?
> 
> Please show ...
> 
> ...


Well, we have different laptops here at house and got around 5 of them, we use them all through cables and no modem / router is workin as of now. So its just LAN connection of 8mb speed and all computers are connected through the wall-sockets with a direct cable:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nadeem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : du.ae

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-63-B2-EE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73ef:b:1882:c2f1:c11a:e952(Pref
erred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::b:1882:c2f1:c11a:e952%2(Preferred)

Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73ef:b:6dd4:a846:a423:3a48(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1882:c2f1:c11a:e952%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.239(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 07, 2011 9:33:42 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 07, 2011 12:07:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-D9-0F-C3-00-1E-68-63-B2-EE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.du.ae:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1840:1d64:a134:8c10(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1840:1d64:a134:8c10%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73ef::5ecb:73ef(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have a public IP address on the ethernet connection and there is no evidence of a second network adapter.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok but what shall i do to get this thing working? My connectify hotspot worked few times from same laptop but stopped later on. 

Now i want my laptop to be my wifi router pls lemme know how to do that


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

My phone has no issues as it works fine with other wifi in malls n office networks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a screen shot of device manager

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

My pc works fine, cz its connected to the LAN cable which goes direct into the laptop.

The problem is with wifi signals, my iphone cant access internet from the wifi being broadcast through this laptop which i setup as adhoc 


Here is the screenshot of network adopters. I have given few more screen shots above, if u look at it u may get some idea what the real problem is

two adopters were disabled, i enabled them now, and still no luck, screenshot is after enabling them


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nadeem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : du.ae

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-C8-64-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbp
s USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-C8-64-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e124:3741:96f2:681c%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.104.28(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218109508
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-D9-0F-C3-00-1E-68-63-B2-EE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-63-B2-EE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73e8:b:1882:c2f1:c11a:e952(Pref
erred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::b:1882:c2f1:c11a:e952%2(Preferred)

Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73e8:b:50b8:b966:5051:d38f(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1882:c2f1:c11a:e952%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.232(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 08, 2011 6:15:30 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 08, 2011 6:33:00 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-D9-0F-C3-00-1E-68-63-B2-EE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.du.ae:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2049:1d64:a134:8c17(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2049:1d64:a134:8c17%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73e8::5ecb:73e8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{70FD238D-5AB0-477B-A463-439FCF1BD8BC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Now we see the wireless connection. 

Must be something going wrong with that Connectify if that is what you are trying to use.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Now we see the wireless connection.
> 
> Must be something going wrong with that Connectify if that is what you are trying to use.


Yup, as i said, two adopters were disabled so i enabled them and given u the updated ips / screenshot.

And i hav disabled connectify, created a new adhoc connection throw window 7 but stil no luck

what can be the reason, i hav updated the drivers too


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, gotcha. Now you need to enable Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on the connection that has internet access (the ethernet).


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> OK, gotcha. Now you need to enable Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on the connection that has internet access (the ethernet).


:up::up::up::up::up:

Million Thanks.........!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its working and i hope it will stay


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint, but it won't stay and you will need to get used to (re-)enabling ICS. The bottom part of that Microsoft article is copied here for convenience.



> ICS and *ad hoc networks*
> 
> If you share your Internet connection on an ad hoc network, *ICS will be disabled if*:
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Its all right buddy, i dont use much of wifi as am outta home most of the time. So i will enable it whenver i need.

thanks both of you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Please remember to mark solved per etaf's post.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> You're welcome.  Please remember to mark solved per etaf's post.


Done !!!

And its all working fine, i dont need to do it again n again


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got into a situation again. 

It stays connected as long my iphone is active.

And when i lock my iphone, and screen goes dark, wi-fi signals are lost and when i unlock the iphone, it automatically reconnect to the adhoc.

Iphone 4
16gb
4.2.1 OS


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And you then have to re-enable ICS, right?


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

yup ICS, is enabled, routers are enabled too

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nadeem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : du.ae

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-C8-64-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbp
s USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-C8-64-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e124:3741:96f2:681c%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.104.28(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218109508
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-D9-0F-C3-00-1E-68-63-B2-EE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-63-B2-EE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1882:c2f1:c11a:e952%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.232(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 10, 2011 9:27:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 10, 2011 9:37:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 94.203.115.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-D9-0F-C3-00-1E-68-63-B2-EE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.du.ae:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c95:1d64:a134:8c17(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c95:1d64:a134:8c17%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : du.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5ecb:73e8::5ecb:73e8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{70FD238D-5AB0-477B-A463-439FCF1BD8BC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> yup ICS, is enabled ...


Your ipconfig /all begs to differ:



> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


I would try disabling ICS, 'apply' or 'OK' your way back to Network Connections, and then enable ICS again.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

i tried but still no luck 

Wireless connection - no internet access

Ethernet:
IVP6 - No network access


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Ethernet:
> IVP6 - No network access


Your modem and/or ISP does not yet support IPv6. Has nothing to do with your problem.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

ok, it works now after creating a new connection n following some tricks told by you. Thanks

But the other issue of dropping wi-fi, when the iphone gets locked wifi closes too and it auto-reconnect when i unlock the iphone

any solution ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Easiest solution is to get a wireless router.

Have you checked the iPhone manual to see if there is a setting to maintain Wi-Fi when the phone is locked?

Or, don't lock it.

Or, use another operating system on your computer. For example, Windows XP does not automatically disable ICS.


----------



## jamesrio77 (Feb 7, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Easiest solution is to get a wireless router.
> 
> Have you checked the iPhone manual to see if there is a setting to maintain Wi-Fi when the phone is locked?
> 
> ...


Ok, i;ll try one of these options.

Thanks for your support, Good Luck


----------

